# 2007 IUI Girls Meet - 10th Feb 07 !



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok lets get a date booked for next year, then I think as the weather warms up, I will arrange a family fun day (Meaning us as a family but kids and partners welcome) for a game of rounders promised by Starr  or was it louby that said she could get hold of the bat and ball at my local village hall as its only 20minutes from Oxford Venue.

Candy x 

PS Didn't include 1st week of Jan as everyone recovering or valentines, plus a few others dates I can't make, as I am doing the poll lol


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Candy,

Sorry to be a pain but did you mean to make all those dates a Saturday? They swap from Saturday to Friday. Please let me know.

Oh will we get to meet Moomin's bubs too?

Julie - good luck with TX Oct/Nov    xx

Ta muchly! Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Charlie, you are not a pain, thank you  I was rushing it, will change it now arghhhhhhhhhhhh xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

I can do most dates now exc 3ed and 31 march at the mo. However we may be cycling again by then so will have to hope the agreed date does not clash..

Please though lets try earlier rather than later.. i f we wait till march then it'll be nearly a year   since we met..

Love to all
xxx

ps i've got a rounders bat and ball(s) !!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

Can make most of the dates bar the first one 
But wondered if i could throw an idea into the mixing pot -

Could we maybe have an early evening meal - Maybe at somewhere where the little ones 
can let off steam in a play area, we can all enjoy a nice meal and anyone wanting to make an evening of it could stay for a drink and a natter afterwards  

Then we could use Candy's idea for a day event for the next meet when the weather is getting warmer  
and we could all bring a plate of something towards lunch etc and really make a fun day of it 

What do you think    

Looby xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hope to be able to make any of the date apart from the first one as it falls around my birthday!!!

Will have to see if Granny and Grandpa are happy to baby sit for a couple of hours!!!

Will be lovely to see everyone again

Thanks Candy for organising


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great Moomin, not sure i have volunteered to organise lol, just secure a date


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nah Candy the rule goes.you post about dates,you organise it!!!!!    

Kelly

PS Agree with LOOBY about the weather and the outdoor games,might be better in spring/summer

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

In that case its at my house


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

as yet i have nothing plannned next year so have voted for all....course that all might change if a little one should happen to come along....

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

If a little one does, Kim we will all be so delighted and desperate to share that I think we might hav eto change the venue to legoland  

Will give it till end of next week then lets all put the most popular date in diary C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Who hasn't voted as we must get a date set C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Boo,

Its been a while since I voted but an earlier date would be better for me as I dont know what to expect with this pregnancy.Sure I will be to big to walk anytime after 20 weeks 

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Have voted! Would prefer not to do 24th Feb as w/e after ds birthdau so will probably be party day!

Do we know where this is going to be this time?

Shazia xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Have voted too!  I have voted for the earlier dates as I'm not sure how huge I'll be by March!!!!   

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So out of the 14 voters who couldn't make the 10th Feb ? Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I can make that one Candy 

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

yeah can do 10th


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all

Yep i can do the 10th... earlier the better for me I miss you all xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

As far as I know I can do the 10th, just need to make sure grandparents can baby sit! Will check next weekend


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I can do any except first & last - first is weekend of my 40th!!!!

Last just before we go to the Maldives!! Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Jessxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

10th Feb is definately OK for us, have checked with my parents and they are willing to baby sit       But won't be able to stay over this time, as will want to get home to Megan       

Oh I so can't wait to see you all again, seems ages ago since the last meet.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

10th feb is good for me.  Is it Oxford again?



Rachel xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think we said it would be, is that ok with everyone ? unless of course we can find somewhere thats open later for a good gossip ?

Anyway lets go for the 10th February 2007 (Seems so long away) the following can attend;

Candy
KJ
Rachel B 
Sair & Jason
Moomin & Richard
Jess (woohoo special appearance x)
Julie & Lee
Starr
Shazia
Kelly & Dh

Holly (From a far we will miss you)


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Candy,

Jason and I can make 10th February too...can't wait!

Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oooh its looking good so far!!!

I reckon that lace in Oxford was lovely,food was good too. I am happy to go there if everyone else is. Maybe we could meet a bit earlier,mind you it didnt matter last time cos we all stayed up yacking!!! 

Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oxford would be fine for us - don't mind what time we meet, but early would be good can spend more time chatting before we either drive home or to my parents (equal distance!!)

Oh I so can't wait, Richard is dead excited to


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Candy - Don't reckon my DH will make it (he's a shy boy!!!!), so will just be me.

Oxford is easy for me too.

Really looking forward to it

Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great  any more peeps brave enough to sign up ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

^Bump^


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys do you think I shoudl book restaurant now, with it being valentines weekend, or do you think Jan should be ok >? what about reserving rooms, again with it being that weekend, think you guys should ? as can always cancel

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Its here http://www.premiertravelinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=23918 

/links


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh yeah great idea,I would deffo book it now. I will book our room  

Cant wait 

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Booked for 18 we can always increase or decrease, as with last time may be several tables Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool Banana!!!!  Can't wait, unfortunately we won't be able to stay over this time as will have to get back home.  Parents are coming to us to baby sit as decided Megan will be more settled in her own environment ..... hope I won't be worrying about her too much!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay glad its getting sorted..and some new faces too  
cant decide whether to stay  as dont know what will be happening nearer the time   do you have put a deposit on rms? dont want to have to do an emergency share at the last minute again tho, esp as molly isnt coming this time..not sure anyone else would put up with me


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Love that photo Kim, I believe as its not a special offer you can cancel 24/48hours b4, however I just tried to book, for 1 & 2 people and it says not avialable, but still shows hotel as available, but you cant book it, hard to explain, but hopefully a system plip, maybe you could call them if you can'y book online and let us know, as if there are no more rooms, maybe we should change venue Cx

Forgot to say no deposit just credit card to secure


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Candy

Have you got the number for the hotle chuck??dont worry if not I am sure I will find it!!

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

08701 977 204 x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oooh me too!!

Just hope I have booked the right one   

Just got to save some pennies now!!

Cant wait 

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Booked !!!  Not gonna miss out on the breakfast gossip this time !!!

KJ if you're stuck you can bunk in with me ! x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks starr


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starting to get worried about KJ the bed hopper    

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Gonna miss all the breakfast gossip this time        And I expect Richard will fall asleep in the car the whole way home


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Moomin - I'll be driving home too so you're not the only one!!     

Where/what is the restaurant by the way - just realised I haven't a clue!!!

Rachel xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rachel B - it is in Oxford, at The Longwall which is a Beefeater, it is really easy to get to and much closer for us than Buckingham (takes us an hour and quarter from Portsmouth!) - can PM you directions nearer the time - just remind me!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

quick bump up


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Think it is now only 5 weeks until the meet ..... can't wait!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I guess I should give the restaurant an idea of time, they purely took my booking last time in the diary (well at least said they had) and said someone from the restaurant will call nearer the time, what time shall I book table for ? 7 ?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok had to book for 6.45, hope thats ok, we can always delay ordering if peeps are going to be later, booked for 18 of us still (which may be 3 tables), can change numbers down if necessary, so who have we got;

10th February 2007;

Candy
KJ
Rachel B 
Sair & Jason
Moomin & Richard
Jess (woohoo special appearance x)
Julie & Lee
Starr
Shazia
Kelly & Dh

Anyone else ?


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Candy 

6.45pm is great with me - looking forward to it.  Thanks for organising.

Rachel xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Got to work that day, but should make it for then....Really looking forward to it xxxx

ta Candy for organising xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yipee cant wait !!!!!

I think we are gonna have to travel back on the same night though co we really cant afford to stay.Really gonna miss out on the breakfast gossip though!!!! Still looking forward to seeing you all,seems like ages

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - we're not staying over either     couldn't leave Megan that long, going to be bad enough that night.  Will be the first night out me and DH have had together since Megan was born.  At least she should be ok with my parents, just hope she is not a little monkey at bed time!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

We are still going to try and come along   

Candy - are you leaving J with Dh ??

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Louby, yes I am leaving Jacob at home, that way I can have a better gossip.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so I have changed my mind!!! I figured I would wnat to chill for a bit when we get there and it would be better if we had a room booked and I am sure I will be too tired to drive home later after all the yacking so we are staying the night   

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

What are you like Kelly ??


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Still deciding whether to stay or not... hmmmmmmmmmm 

Looking forward to it xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr

ah go on you know you wnat to...just think brekkie or a lie in

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well I am really looking forward to this meet,feel like I havent had a good night out in ages and I think it might be the last for a looooooooooooooong time.

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Julie

I think we will be there sort of late afternoon ish,not quite sure yet.I want an hour or so to chill before the meal . what time are you thinking of getting there

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i thought i might come a bit earlier if others were..i'm not staying the night so wont stay too late so it would give me more time to


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not spoken to DH yet, but I could come up earlier too as J's a daddys boy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am not sure what time we are getting there, need t o see how Megan is with my parents.  Hope to get there a bit earlier though, which means we can leave not too late after !!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I will need to confirm numbers next week, I know VIL & Moosey can't make it, Jess are you coming ?>

Candy
KJ
Rachel B 
Sair & Jason
Moomin & Richard
Julie & Lee
Starr
Shazia
Kelly & Dh 
Louby 
Jess (15)

Anyone else ?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol it looks like kellys dh is age 13 the way you've written it


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

90% certain I'm coming!!

Will double check it with DH - don't think he'll come, too shy & thinks we're all a bit mental!! 

I don't know how easy it is to get to Oxford from here, I think it's quite tricky & I don't have SAT NAV but I'll check it all tomorrow night.

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Opps Kim, I mean (17) 

Great Jess, where do you live ? ipswich or is that just where tx is ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL must be Michaels mental age !!!!!!!    

Jess-YEY YEY please come hunny,we would all love to meet you in person!!!!!!

We are really struggling for ££££ at the mo but I am still bloomin coming,just trying to figure out which bill not to pay   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Ju- we are staying hunny    !!!! Cant wait !!!

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm still deciding whether to stay or not. Prob not...  xx

Looking forward to it loads though xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi, I am not staying over, if you don;t stay over Starr will you be driving up with Louby ? if so I might go a  bit earlier with Kim.

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmm not sure.. am working supposedly all day so am planning to sneak off early, but could have to wait. Will prob just drive up when i can get away.. 
What time are you aiming to get there ??

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

What time are we all going to meet?  We are hoping to get there a bit earlier, as long as Megan is ok with my parents (think we should have a sweepstake on how many times I call home !!!!!)

First night out for me and DH since ....... um can't actually remember


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

prob all have melted by then...


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Will make it whatever !!!!  

Hoping to leave home about 4pm, so should be there about 5.30 ish - traffic permitting but have 2 lots of major road works to get through on the A34, but will keep in touch with both Julie and Kelly via text (if that is ok with you to?/)


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Julie

well my babysitters are on their way, although it is snowing quite heavily where they are.  So just hoping DH gets back from golf in good time.

So looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow ...... not going to eat all day so I can pig out in the evening ..... full 3 courses tomorrow I think      

(Kelly - bags in boot of car already for you Hun!)


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya nutters

Cant wait to see you all tonight,I am just about to do an autoroute   and pack my bag after I have painted a cardboard box with Oli,got to clear up abit before I leave to cos the house is a tip.

Moomin-thanks hun your a gem     cant wait to see you both again   I am gonna try to have 3 courses   I will have to pace myself. I will grab a sanwich before we leave though cos otherwise I will be passing out 

See you all later

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Just a quickie as I am in the library - my computer has packed up!!

Hoping to be there about 6/6.30pm.  

Just a warning - I am full of cold, so probably best not to get too close!!!!!

See you later

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

No snogging Rachel then everybody 

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just 13 of us coming now, Louby & jess have had to cancel, hoping everyone else is still on track C x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope you are all having a Fab Time 

I am sorry i had to cancel at the last moment, we spent most of the night with Katie at the Hospital
as she has a nasty chest infection and i really didnt want to leave her - Hope you all understand 

Come what may we WILL make the summer one   

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Louby, we had a great time (well I did lol) hope Katie is feeling better, do understand you not being able to leave her.

As for the summer one.............

Girls I am so sorry I can't do the 1st weekend in September, I had completely forgotten it was D's cousins wedding and we are due to stay over with his family, no way I can get out of that one, happy to still book the hall, but would really like to come, any chance I could maybe get available Saturdays from the lady and we can try and rearrange again ? if so what months, spetember & ?

Hope you all got home ok and extra huge hugs to Julie, must have been a hard night no matter how you look at it as Kims moved on   , Rachel has 2ww hopes and lows   and you are still in the early days of making sense of things, then there was us 3 with bumps and Moom with Megan, hope the breakfast was yummy and you have a save journey home today  

Love to all Cx

Opps forgot you starr, you seem to be very together at the moment, hope your mums results come back with good news x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i cant believe you cant make that date candy!!!! maybe the 2nd weekend in sept?

lovely to see you all last night, i too would like to send julie huggles    where you are now is no fun and we've all been there so listen to us when we say it WILL GET BETTER!!! cos obviously being IUI girls we know best 

lots of      to rachel - was glad to see you at least had a red car 

lovely to see the growing bumps, sair i hope you slept well cos you looked completely done in by the end 

hope all the dodgy gear was transferred safely, kelly are you knee deep in washing now?

love to all

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hope you all had a fab time,what have you got planned for September,did you take photos,would love to see them if you did!

Big hugs to you Julie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovely jublies

Had a lovely night and ate far too much !!!! I couldnt sleep when we got back to our room cos I was still full.

Was so lovely to see all of you again and cant wait for the summer one!!!!

Strutie-sorry hun,I was the only one to take a camera and for some reason we were all too lazy to do pics  blame me!!!! We (Candy and Starr  ) are planning a summer meet where everybody can go including kids and the plan is to hire the hall near Candy and have a sports type day,rounders etc..... you will deffo have to come 

Julie-sorry I wasnt ready to come and say goodbye this morning hunny,hope your brekkie was lovely.I agree with Kj and Candy in that it must have been hard for you last night and I hope you dont mind us mentioning it but its only cos we love ya  I feel so lucky to be where I am as I am sure Sair and Candy do,but still feel so terribly guilty that all you lovlies are still waiting for the good stuff to happen.love ya hun,you will get there,just when your ready and we are all here for you 

Starr-what time is it? LOL get a new watch and not a knock off  only kidding hun

Sair-was lovley to see you again,hope you got some sleep in on the way home 

Rachel-you made us all so happy when you flashed us    will be thinking of you loads this week       

Moomin-thanks so much for all that stuff  there some lovley outfits,my mum was painting when we got back home and she was amazed at all of it.

Kj- I have got it all piled up and its a mountain!!!! good job my sis likes ironing  lovely to see you again babe,glad your better,when you taking over as mod? 

Candy-I reckon you picked a guddun with Kj,she will deffo keep us in place  

Right must go and blob,love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello 

Well Richard slept all the way home, but made it home in just over an hour (don't think I stuck to the speed limit   )

Kelly - glad you like the stuff, thank you so much for the little outfit, it was very naughty of you.  I am sure Megan will look gorgeous in it.  Hope you feel less stuffed today

KJ - So when are you joining Candy as a Mod       Hope you made it home ok?

Starr - So no one noticed your new fashion statement last night      Did you find your ear ring?  Hope you are not feeling too fluey today.  Have fun with organising of the sports day

Sair - Lovely to see you last night, and hope Jason's driving didn't scare you too much, sorry didn't get to speak to you much last night, but glad  you liked the photos.  

Julie - I can  only echo what everyone else has said and admire you for your strength last night.  I feel exactly the same as Kelly - guilty that I have got little Megan, when people like Starr and yourself are still patiently waiting - but you know we all love you and are always there for you.      

Rachelb - hope you cooled down a bit on the way home, thanks for flashing !!!!!!  Good luck for testing on Saturday (or will that be Thursday or Friday   )

Candy - Thank you for organising last night, it was lovely to see you to and your little bump.  I can do any Weekend in September except 22nd Sept (Megan's 1st birthday party - all welcome down here    ).  So when does KJ join you as a Mod ?

Megan was good as gold last night for my mum, and she really enjoyed it (although she did confess this morning that she was worrying about it all day yesterday      )

Ooops someone is crying

Better go

Moomin
xxx


Sorry but my camera was in my bag to, and just forgot to get it out ..... too busy chatting


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh thanks Kelly,that sounds good,Candy is local to me so will have to find out more details but hopefully we can come along.

You naughty lot not taking photos  

What this about KJ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie

The thing with Kj is we were trying to help Candy recruit her as a moderator to help her,Kj has got lots of good ideas and its clear she would be good at it and we all know she wants to do it REALLY    dont you KJ 

Moomin-Richard- asleep-NEVER!!!!  Glad Megan was good for your mum and dad 

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Kelly - I'm sooo nosey!

I totally agree Kim would be fab as a mod


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad to hear the meet was good.
Hopefully we can make the next one.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Glad you had a lovely time - sorry I missed you all!   
Love Molly
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New thread for Septembers Party this way ----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.0


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry was in bed all day yesterday!! Suffering for going out whilst ill....

Had a lovely time, was really great to see everyone....

Julie glad Lee enjoyed his large brekkie. 
As the wise KJ says honey.. it will get better and you will get over this... it takes lots of time, tears and tlc!    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

To everyone else, these meets are so special and i always feel so lucky to have you guys in my life..

Thankyou !!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Sorry it's a bit late...but thank you all so much for another lovely evening on Saturday.  You really are a very special group of people...   

Looking forward to September...

Much love Sarah xxx


----------

